
Steve Bannon Wants to Change How the Law Treats Google - prostoalex
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2017/08/steve-bannon-google-facebook/535473/?single_page=true
======
sbierwagen
Blogspam. Original post: [https://theintercept.com/2017/07/27/steve-bannon-
wants-faceb...](https://theintercept.com/2017/07/27/steve-bannon-wants-
facebook-and-google-regulated-like-utilities/)

~~~
DrScump
... which was submitted to HN earlier in the week:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14880795](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14880795)

